# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > حرفه ای: تولید فرم با کنترل های داینامیک با استفاده از XML (کاری که کمتر کسی در جهان انجام داده)

## alireza.zahani

سلام به همگی
چجوری میشه یک فرم با کنترل های داینامیک رو با استفاده از  یک فایل xml  که اون هم داینامیک هستش طراحی کرد.
سوالو اینحوری مطرح میکنم:
فرضا ما یک فروشگاه کالا داریم
دسته بندی کالاها متفاوته
فرضا گروه لوازم الکترونیکی داریم و گروه لباس
لوزم الکترونیکی خودش شامل موبایل تلوزیون و ....
لباسم شامل فصلی و منزلی و....
هر موبایل یه اسم و رنگ و n خصوصیت میتونه داشته باشه
همینطور محصولات دیگه
3,4 روش برای داینامیک کردن وجود داره که ما طراحی به وسیله  xml رو انتخاب کردیم
چه جوری میشه این اطلاعات را برای هر گروه به صورت منحصر به فرد نشون داد
ناگفته نماند که نوع داده هم از  کاربر پرسیده میشه
فرضا موبایل:
رنگ ----> رشته
قیمت ----> پولی
وزن ---> عددی
سایر امکانات از نوع ----> چند انتخابی (بلوتوث - دارد ||  دوربین - ندارد  و .....)

----------


## alireza.zahani

با linq کار بشه بهتره

----------

